# Considering cutting his coat down a few inches... gulp! sniff!



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm living with family right now, after moving to another state and looking for work. Tucker's beautiful long coat is creating tension because of his occasional dingleberries getting stuck in his fluffy hair. I've trimmed the hair in the very back, but his long hair on the sides of his back legs still catch them at times. If I'm home it's not a big deal for me to clean him, but it's making my mom very tense thinking she needs to do it if I'm not around at the time.

My question is, how long does it take for a coat cut down into a long puppy cut, (I'm guessing about four inches long,) take to grow back out again. I will HATE to do it, but if it might grow back in a year I could maybe handle it.

Another problem with it is not knowing any good groomers--I think I'd have to do it myself, and buy the CD on Hav grooming.

Any ideas?
:hurt:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Sheri, I didn't know you and Tucker had moved! Good luck on finding a new job. I have to be honest with you, even my puppy cut havs get occasional hangers. 
But as far as how long it takes to grow back out I think it depends on the dog. Mine all seem to grow really slowly. I'm guessing maybe a year??? Maybe 6-9 months???
Gosh, what a terrible predicament!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, Sheri, I know how hard that will be for you - Tucker is such a beautiful boy but I'm sure he'll be handsome in his new cut, too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the sympathy, Kathy and Carole.

Carole, that is VERY interesting information for me, that even your puppy-cut dogs occasionally have that issue!!! I've not heard that at all, and thought that was the main reason folks got their dogs cut.

Really?!?! They get them too? How long are their coats? I'd be SO much more depressed to cut his coat and still have the same issue!

Do any other of you with puppy cuts have dingleberries, too?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Sheri good luck with your decision on this one. It's a tough one I'm sure. As you likely know we keep Kipling pretty trim and I must say hangers re not an issue with him. So for us, it does seem to help.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kipling is such a cutie in his short cut! It suits him, and his coat if perfect for it. You don't groom him yourself, do you?


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

We had Sissy shaved when she was blowing her coat because of mats and it has taken right at a year to grow back to the length before it was cut. Mine rarely have any issues with anything getting stuck on them as long as we stay away from "wet" food and keep them on a dry food and limit snacks. Of course if they do have any "issues" it is much easier to clean them up with a short coat than a long coat. Good luck!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sheri, I know how hard this must be for you, having taken such good care of Tucker's coat. It would certainly be a bummer, if you cut it and then still had dingleberry issues.

I was fortunate enough to actually meet Tucker once when he and Sheri lived in our state, and his coat IS beautiful! She has done a wonderful job in caring for it.

I have been considering the same thing, but for different reasons. We don't have much of an issue with dingleberries as we take Augie out to potty on leash, and his hiney is inspected after doing his business and before he moves from the spot. If there is anything that remotely looks like it may cling, we carefully shake it loose. 

We brought a new 'little brother' in for Augie  and we are in the process of switching his food, and once in awhile his poos are on the soft side, but so far his coat acts like Teflon and they just fall off. Maybe it is the position he gets into when he goes - have NO idea - as neither DH nor I have EVER seen him go! We just see the results on his UgoDog and he yips to alert us of the fact.

Puppy is hanging from Augie's hair, beard, ears, sides, tail, whatever he can latch onto. I am thinking Augie might be much happier in a shorter cut. 

Whatever you decide, Sheri, Tucker will be beautiful no matter what!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Kipling is such a cutie in his short cut! It suits him, and his coat if perfect for it. You don't groom him yourself, do you?


Thank you Sheri...you're right about his coat..he's kind of chinchilla-like so when he's short it works. I don't groom him myself. He goes every 6 weeks to our groomer.

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree that I'm not sure that it's all coat length that causes dingleberries... Kodi is in full coat and I can count on the fingers of one hand the number of times he's had a problem. I remember them clearly just BECAUSE they are so infrequent.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, I'm thinking that at least a good part of it must be because he's more cotton-like and fluffy.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Hair Cut*

Hi Sheri and Tucker,

We've just had Keeper's hair cut into a teddy bear cut since he can't be shown in conformation again. We LOVE it--just too cute. I think it would grow back between 6-9 months but you may find it's adorable in a teddy bear cut and much easier to keep.

I also had asked for help on dingleberries (actually worse than dingleberries)and was asking why this happened. It has dawned on me that Keeper cannot tolerate canned food that is in meal consistency. He gets Life's Abundance kibble with Wellness stew as a topper and all is just fine. We are also careful how many sweet potato treats he gets--absolutely his favorite and may affect that situation.

At any rate, here's a picture of the 'new dog'.

Shirley H.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie only gets the dingle berries when I let the hair on the sanitary cut grow out. I do not like the way the groomer did it so I started doing it myself and and not real good at keeping it up. but if I keep the hair trimmed from under the tail and around the offending orriface and maybe a little off of the surrounding area we are dingle berry free and it doesn't show at all. It doesn't have anything to do with what she eats. All poop is firm; but the last little bit is always a tiny piece and not heavy enough to fall free if it hits the hair (which is like velcro and will reach out and grab it). So if you don't want to cut your dogs coat down, try this first, can't hurt. I can assure you that even with a puppy cut, you can have dingle berries if you don't keep the hair around the area trimmed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Karen, I'm thinking that at least a good part of it must be because he's more cotton-like and fluffy.


That could be. I just feel so bad for you having to entertain the thought of cutting him down! Could you try just trimming his bum a little closer?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> Hi Sheri and Tucker,
> 
> We've just had Keeper's hair cut into a teddy bear cut since he can't be shown in conformation again. We LOVE it--just too cute. I think it would grow back between 6-9 months but you may find it's adorable in a teddy bear cut and much easier to keep.
> 
> ...


Awww, he looks adorable, Shirley! I love that it's a long-ish puppy cut. I wouldn't want to cut Kodi down, but if I had to, I think I could live with that length.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Honestly, I don't know how any of you manage to keep your dogs in longer coats! I think it's looks beautiful but it's a ton of work. Scudder only made it to 10 months before I cut it all off. I like the puppycuts, think it makes my guys look younger


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Dingleberries can happen on a few inch long, why not trim up the rear and back of legs and under tail a bit and see if that helps, if not...They are all still adorable with a puppy cut and you don't have to deal with all the mats 

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I second everyone's advice to try to trim the sanitary area and around th bum maybe a little closer and see how that works. If you reallllllly love his long coat, just be sure to keep the topknot and ears long. That would be my thoughts...can't be advice, I don't have that much experience...lol. It won't hurt to try that first. 
As to the shorter cuts they are darling with those too, but I think it all comes down to what you prefer...and what makes it easier for you! Let us know.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Honestly, I don't know how any of you manage to keep your dogs in longer coats! I think it's looks beautiful but it's a ton of work. Scudder only made it to 10 months before I cut it all off. I like the puppycuts, think it makes my guys look younger


Well, remember, I only have one, not three, so that helps!:biggrin1: And, honestly, I spend about 10 minutes a day combing Kodi out. That's it. It really isn't that much work. (particularly after downsizing from horses!!!:biggrin1


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby's coat is easy, too. If I had to comb Cicero then I would probably have a puppy cut! Dale spends an enormous amount of time on that boy. He is gorgeous but too much work for me! I think McGee is going to have a really nice coat - can't wait to see how he will look later.

Sheri, as far as dingleberries - we just never have them - but I do keep her bottom trimmed a little shorter. If I were you I would try that first before you cut that beautiful coat!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the input, everyone. I've already cut his immediate area under the tail and down the inside of his back legs, with no improvement. So, I'm thinking of cutting more around to the sides of his back legs... maybe that will make a difference. I won't care for the look, but it wouldn't be as shocking as a fully-body cut.

He is cottony, fluffy, and soft, but takes very little grooming, really. I bath him every 1-2 weeks because I like the fresh, clean smell, but the brushing only takes me about ten minutes every three days or so. He's a breeze to keep in full coat--other than the sticky dingleberry issue!

Arrggh!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

The hardest part about Augie's hair is drying and combing him out after a bath. And that is probably the equipment I am working with. We don't spend much time on his hair-do on a daily basis. It combs out quite quickly. I am thinking that with playing with the puppy, he might have more fun with less hair to deal with. 

What is the difference between a puppy cut and a teddy bear cut? Is it just length? I think the shorter cuts make them look younger as well. 

Keeper's hair cut is darling. And there are many others on the forum who look so cute in their shorter cuts. Veerrrry tempting!

I agree with others Sheri. If you really want to keep his hair, I would do minimal trimming first to see if that would solve the problem.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, I did it. That is, all I could force myself to do. I tried to cut and thin Tucker's rump and back legs more; really cut off quite a bit--it just doesn't show quite as much in photos. But, here are some I just took. The one of him sitting down was him saying "what's with this draft on my posterior, Mom?!"

Cross fingers and paws, please, that it makes a difference.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, he is GORGEOUS.... I can't even tell that you thinned him down! Great job!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Great job, Sheri! He looks WONDERFUL!!! I'll cross my fingers that it works for you!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow What a beautiful coat. I would cry too if I have to cut it. Good luck !!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He is just gorgeous!!! Hopefully this works.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow is all I can say also. I showed Rosie his pictures and she informed me that if I would leave her coat alone for a year or so, it could look that good. Somehow I doubt it though, but I didn't have the heart to tell her. Sure hope this trim solves your problem.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Lucile, Rosie KNOWS her coat can grow like that...now you really have to ask her if she loves everyday grooming...I bet Tucker is groomed every day???
Yep, Sheri, it would be a shame to cut that beautiful coat...can you tell us how you care for it???


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sheri, he looks as gorgeous as ever! I hope this solves the problem.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Lucile, Rosie KNOWS her coat can grow like that...now you really have to ask her if she loves everyday grooming...I bet Tucker is groomed every day???
> Yep, Sheri, it would be a shame to cut that beautiful coat...can you tell us how you care for it???


Thanks, Flynn and Lucille.

Actually, his coat is very easy to take care of, (other than the dingleberry issue!) Once he got to be about 2-1/2 years of age, all he takes is about 10 minutes of brushing every three days or so--as long as I bathe him every 10-14 days. I'd love to have a groomer's dryer, though. I have two regular dryers aimed at him for about a half hour while I brush him after his baths, and he's still not dry.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Thanks, Flynn and Lucille.
> 
> Actually, his coat is very easy to take care of, (other than the dingleberry issue!) Once he got to be about 2-1/2 years of age, all he takes is about 10 minutes of brushing every three days or so--as long as I bathe him every 10-14 days. I'd love to have a groomer's dryer, though. I have two regular dryers aimed at him for about a half hour while I brush him after his baths, and he's still not dry.


The drying part is the biggest issue with Kodi too... Takes FOR EVER to get him completely dry. At this time of year I don't mind leaving him damp around the edges, but in the winter, even indoors, he gets cold if he's not dry to the skin. And, unfortunately, the TOP hair dries much more quickly than the hair close to his skin. So if you're not careful, he can LOOK completely dry, but still be quite wet underneath.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

So hard to believe...what a great coat...he is indeed beautiful. It must be silky? You are fortunate..for sure.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I missed the earlier stuff. Boy he's gorgeous. I would have suggested what so many here did, that you cut his sanitary area since that was the only problem. Mine . . . another issue altogether. They come in with every stick, tree part and yard debris around for miles. I hope this works for you.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack 's back side is cut short and I have not had many dingle problems. Save that hair! Tucker has beautiful hair. 

Great job on your trim on Tucker. Now, watch for any problems with the dingles and notice where they land...that will be the section of hair that will need to be thinned out and cut a little shorter. I keep the hair close cut at the poo opening and at the rump area (It is not shave, it is just cut shorter). Jack's tail is tight on back, so I do not have to worry about the tail..

If Jack does have a dingle surprise, he only gets clean on the back side, towel dried and then he air dries.


----------



## Hernan (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Sheri, Hernan here.

Have you tried doing a "sanitary" cut? That's the term my groomer uses. Basically trimming the hair short around the anus. I find it helps with my long-haired Havs Lola and Paco. You could also try, at least temporarily, putting Tucker on a low-volume, highly digestable food like ZiwiPeak. I find that my Havs stools are very small, firm and dry on this food. It's an excellent food that is on my regular food rotation anyway, but I use it exclusively when I travel and I don't want to put my dogsitter through the hassle of cleaning up poopy-butt!

Good Luck!
Hernan


----------



## Dalmane (Oct 4, 2010)

*grooming issue*

Mia has a curley coat. I wanted to keep her coat long but it mats so easily even with brushing twice a day. I don't know what to do with her hair on her head. We tried to cut a shelf over her eyes so the hair wouldn't get in her eyes but it didn't work, too curly. Then the groomer cut the hair on her nose which I wanted to train down. I don't think she sees well this way. Any chance the hair will straighten when her adult coat comes in . She's 11months old


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sheri - did the trim job you did on Tucker take care of the cling-on issue?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sheri, tucker is a knockout!!!! I can't even see where you trimmed!!! has this helped? 

we keep the boys cut very short and we have no problem... But I would hate to see gorgeous Tucker in a puppy cut. 

Could changing food help? I know raw diets producer very tiny hard dry waste.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi, Missy and Linda. I think that the trim helped with the problem. He hasn't had any problems with me since I cut him down... my mom said she did once, still. Really, all she needs to do is gently shake it out, now, but she doesn't get it and resents it, still. I do hate seeing the short, choppy hair down his backside, though.

We just got back from a couple days in the mountains, I'll try to post photos that show it more, and just a nice one, too.

I DO love long hair!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He still looks gorgeous, though! I'm glad at least you were able to save him from a puppy cut!


----------

